# Stör ausnehmen



## simeit_93 (3. April 2008)

Hey,
komme grade von einem erfolgreichen Angeltag wieder, habe 3 Störe gefangen!! (70-95cm)|rolleyes
Nun möchte ich die Fische  ausnehmen, da ich sie nich irg.wie "kaputt" machen will, wollt ich ma fragen ob es eine spezielle Methode beim Ausnehmen der Fische gibt?
Oder einfach Kopp ab..un den restz wie bei ner Forelle ausnehmen..?|uhoh:#c

danke für eure Antworte lg Sebastian


----------



## hecq (3. April 2008)

*AW: Stör ausnehmen*

Habe bis jetzt erst einen Sterlet ausgenommen. Kopf habe ich drangelassen und einfach ausgenommen wie du schon sagtest "wie ne Forelle".

Aufschneiden und raus. fertig. #h


----------



## Taxidermist (3. April 2008)

*AW: Stör ausnehmen*

Ich hatte zwar noch keinen Stör,aber ich denke man macht nichts falsch,wenn man die
ganz normal ausnimmt und dabei auch den Kopf abtrennt.Warum sollte der dran bleiben,wenn dann höchstens als Deko,damit er auf einer Platte nach der Zubereitung,
hübscher ausschaut.Oder will den jemand essen.Falls man den Kopf dennoch dran lässt,
so unbedingt die Kiemen rausnehmen.Und nicht mehr lange damit warten,sondern raus
mit den Innereien!

Taxidermist


----------



## jaeger (3. April 2008)

*AW: Stör ausnehmen*

Rübe ab ist grade bei größeren Fischen viel handlicher. Und wenn man nicht gerade räuchert oder "blau" macht ist er eher hinderlich beim zubereiten..
Ansonsten wüsst ich nicht, warum ein Stör anders ausgenommen werden sollte als andere Fische.


----------



## simeit_93 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Stör ausnehmen*

hi
hab die fisch grade ausgenommen..was eine prozedur#t
hab den kopf dran gelassen..leider, hat das ganze nämlich viel unhandlicher gemacht #q..aber egal, außer einem samenschwall der mir entgegenkam..wars eig. ganz normal..xD

lg Sebastian


----------



## Fischer1991 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Stör ausnehmen*

*lol* ist ja lustig.

Wie macht ihr denn den stör?? Hab noch nie einen gemacht oder gegessen.


----------



## hecq (3. April 2008)

*AW: Stör ausnehmen*

Da eh fast alles räucher bleiben die Köpfe der Fische bei mir alle dran.

Als unhandlicher empfinde ich es aber nicht. War auch keine Empfehlung von mir, sondern nur eine Darstellung wie ich es mache.


----------

